# Welcome To Our Patch



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I just love these pictures 

















And now for my favourite  it looks cute but I think she was actually trying to bite him


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are GREAT pics Laura !!! THANK you so much for taking them! I think that last pic is sooo cute! I'm jelous! Even if she was trying to bite him he looks like he's enjoying it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Aly, I couldn't believe they turned out so well it was just perfect timing on there part


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thanks Aly, I couldn't believe they turned out so well it was just perfect timing on there part


Yea it was! All perfect except Minnie's half closed eyes...hehe-trying to look sexy huh?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe...never noticed that how about this one there open...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

SEE! U can take pics more often!!lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

its not that I can't take them its my camera everytime I put batteries in they keep draining quickly maybe I am just getting bad batteries...lol usually I take a few and the camera dies on me, but last night I was able to get more then 2 before it died  after the kids birthdays and Christmas shopping I am going to invest in a new digital camera for myself then I won't have any excuses....lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> its not that I can't take them its my camera everytime I put batteries in they keep draining quickly maybe I am just getting bad batteries...lol usually I take a few and the camera dies on me, but last night I was able to get more then 2 before it died  after the kids birthdays and Christmas shopping I am going to invest in a new digital camera for myself then I won't have any excuses....lol


Or rechargable batteries- I got mine for $10 at walmart..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I really don't think its the batteries I think its the camera but I could be wrong...lol maybe I should try the rechargeable batteries and see what happens


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I really don't think its the batteries I think its the camera but I could be wrong...lol maybe I should try the rechargeable batteries and see what happens


It's worth a try. I know I was going through batteries like water before! The regular ones cannot hold to a digital camera at all!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The last photo with Ollie and Minnie is TOO CUTE!!!  Looks like she's scratching his head.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> The last photo with Ollie and Minnie is TOO CUTE!!!  Looks like she's scratching his head.


hehe..... I couldn't figure out if she was trying to scratch his head or bite him


----------

